# Can you or could you do this



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I use to be able to do these with ease, we had the eagle one with the fish in its feet when flying, was quite stunning when you could see it.

Tried a number of these and nothing, also is it easier to do it with or without specs on, only need them for reading.

http://www.eyetricks.com/3dstereo.htm

Mandy

Mod Edit. Please see Dick's comment (below) before proceeding.
May well be a "false positive" from his antivirus software, but worth a note of caution.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I get huge warnings about this being a site with a poor reputation (for viruses and other nasties) when I followed your link Mandy.

Dick


----------



## ChocaMocha (Nov 26, 2010)

*3D pics*

HiMandy,

I did them with my specs on as I wear them all the time.
Most of the pictures I could make out quite easilly but some I had to go cross eyed to make out :lol:

I love these and I'm going to bookmark the site and have another go later. My eyes ache a bit now .

CM


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

wow.

Thats the first time I ever saw anything in those images.

This one in particular is excellent ! 
http://www.eyetricks.com/3dstereo90.htm

edit: link didnt work .. .the "eyetricks logo" one. Top of the middle column in the list.


----------

